# Grosse lenteur de surf malgré connexion câble, solution ?



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je vous explique mon cas : jusque-là j'étais chez sfr box et j'en ai eu marre de ma pauvre connexion adsl alors à la faveur d'un déménagement, j'ai pu reprendre une connexion câble (depuis hier..) Mais voilà,  j'ai toujours d'importants problèmes récurrents de lecture de vidéos sur Youtube par exemple (le logo de chargement tourne et tourne encore avant de lancer la vidéo..).. Qui plus est lorsque je bosse sur mon blog (ex : téléchargements de photos après les avoir redimensionnées..) j'ai très souvent la toupie multicouleurs qui tourne et ce pendant de longues minutes, parfois même il arrive que sous photoshop element ou safari il quitte "inopinément" l'application ou le navigateur, auriez-Vous une solution..?? Dois-je faire le ménage, virer des applications que je n'utilise plus, pour info sur mon bureau j'ai des fichiers pdf (factures..) que j'ai mis dans des dossiers et d'autres choses mais rien de "lourd" je pense.. 

MERCI pour votre aide par avance.. 

S06


----------



## kriso (9 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà je vous explique mon cas : jusque-là j'étais chez sfr box et j'en ai eu marre de ma pauvre connexion adsl alors à la faveur d'un déménagement, j'ai pu reprendre une connexion câble (depuis hier..) Mais voilà, j'ai toujours d'importants problèmes récurrents de lecture de vidéos sur Youtube par exemple (le logo de chargement tourne et tourne encore avant de lancer la vidéo..).. Qui plus est lorsque je bosse sur mon blog (ex : téléchargements de photos après les avoir redimensionnées..) j'ai très souvent la toupie multicouleurs qui tourne et ce pendant de longues minutes, parfois même il arrive que sous photoshop element ou safari il quitte "inopinément" l'application ou le navigateur, auriez-Vous une solution..?? Dois-je faire le ménage, virer des applications que je n'utilise plus, pour info sur mon bureau j'ai des fichiers pdf (factures..) que j'ai mis dans des dossiers et d'autres choses mais rien de "lourd" je pense..
> 
> ...


 
Quelle config ?
Quel OS ?


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

kriso a dit:


> Quelle config ?
> Quel OS ?



Mac OS X 10.4.11..

S06


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2010)

kriso a dit:


> Quel OS ?


Tiger (OS X.4)



kriso a dit:


> Quelle config?


Navigateur internet : Safari

Tu dis que même photoshop element quitte inopinément, sachant que photoshop n'a pas besoin d'internet pour tourner, je ne pense pas que cela vient de ta connexion câble.

Tu peux essayer un petit coup d'Onyx, et un reset de la PRAM


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Tiger (OS X.4)
> 
> 
> Navigateur internet : Safari
> ...




Houla Onyx j'ai déjà mais ce logiciel gratuit m'a fait perdre des réglages que j'ai eu du mal à retrouver alors reset la quoi déjà..??


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2010)

Pour la PRAM, je t'ai mis le lien dans le nom comment faire 

Pour Onyx, il te suffit de faire _Exécuter_ avec les mêmes réglages et tu n'auras aucun problème de perte de réglages.


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Ah ça j'ai pas fait encore.. Pourtant des caches j'en ai supprimé.. 

S06



Rémi M a dit:


> Pour la PRAM, je t'ai mis le lien dans le nom comment faire
> 
> Pour Onyx, il te suffit de faire _Exécuter_ avec les mêmes réglages et tu n'auras aucun problème de perte de réglages.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------




Rémi M a dit:


> Pour la PRAM, je t'ai mis le lien dans le nom comment faire
> 
> Pour Onyx, il te suffit de faire _Exécuter_ avec les mêmes réglages et tu n'auras aucun problème de perte de réglages.



Pour ce qui est de la réinitialisation de la pram ça va à nouveau effacer pas mal de mes réglages, c'est saoulant tous ces reboots qui obligent à reparamétrer ses paramètres.. :mouais:


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2010)

On ne perd pas vraiment, très peu de ces réglages sont réglables par l'utilisateur 

Je le fais, le seul truc que j'ai remarqué de perdu et le disque ciblé pour le démarrage, comme je le redémarre jamais, ce n'est pas un problème pour moi.


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà je vous explique mon cas : jusque-là j'étais chez sfr box et j'en ai eu marre de ma pauvre connexion adsl alors à la faveur d'un déménagement, j'ai pu reprendre une connexion câble (depuis hier..) Mais voilà,  j'ai toujours d'importants problèmes récurrents de lecture de vidéos sur Youtube par exemple (le logo de chargement tourne et tourne encore avant de lancer la vidéo..).. Qui plus est lorsque je bosse sur mon blog (ex : téléchargements de photos après les avoir redimensionnées..) j'ai très souvent la toupie multicouleurs qui tourne et ce pendant de longues minutes, parfois même il arrive que sous photoshop element ou safari il quitte "inopinément" l'application ou le navigateur, auriez-Vous une solution..?? Dois-je faire le ménage, virer des applications que je n'utilise plus, pour info sur mon bureau j'ai des fichiers pdf (factures..) que j'ai mis dans des dossiers et d'autres choses mais rien de "lourd" je pense..
> 
> ...



Et combien de ram ? Combien de place sur le DD ? Quel processeur ? Quel mac ? bla bla bla :rateau:

Ton bureau il fait quel poids ?
(pour le peser > HD > utilisateurs > maison > bureau (tu fais un pomme+i sur ce dossier).


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Et combien de ram ? Combien de place sur le DD ? Quel processeur ? Quel mac ? bla bla bla :rateau:
> 
> Ton bureau il fait quel poids ?
> (pour le peser > HD > utilisateurs > maison > bureau (tu fais un pomme+i sur ce dossier).



Houlala pas sur la tête :rateau: comme je le dis souvent ici  je suis un nul je me suis formé sur le tas sur Mac mais j'ai des lacunes, ces infos là je ne sais pas comlent les avoir..


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2010)

&#63743; > À propos de ce mac > Plus d'infos...


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> &#63743; > À propos de ce mac > Plus d'infos...



Vue d&#8217;ensemble du logiciel système :

  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S2167)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 8.11.1


 Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK

FireWire intégré :

  Type :	FireWire
  Matériel :	FireWire
  Nom de périphérique BSD :	fw0
  IPv4 :
  Méthode de configuration :	DHCP
  IPv6 :
  Méthode de configuration :	Automatique
  Proxys :
  Méthode de configuration du Proxy :	Manuelle
  ExcludeSimpleHostnames :	0
  Mode FTP passif :	Oui
  Découverte automatique activée :	Non
  Ethernet :
  Options Média :	Duplex intégral
  Sous-type Média :	autoselect

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




Sudiste06 a dit:


> Houlala pas sur la tête :rateau: comme je le dis souvent ici  je suis un nul je me suis formé sur le tas sur Mac mais j'ai des lacunes, ces infos là je ne sais pas comlent les avoir..



Bureau 28 éléments 118,79 go disponibles, 418,3 mo sur le disque..


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bureau 28 éléments 118,79 go disponibles, 418,3 mo sur le disque..



Le poids du bureau ! :rateau:
Tu fais un pomme+i (cmd+i) sur le dossier "bureau" pour connaître son poids, ou barre de menu > fichier > lire les infos.
Un bureau trop lourd peut entraîner des lenteurs.

Pour le processeur et sa vitesse, c'est marqué sur "à propos de ce mac", sans cliquer sur plus d'infos.

Déjà tu as seulement 512 mo de ram, c'est peu, même avec 10.4.11, 1 go serait le bienvenue voir 2 go pour être vraiment à l'aise. Les lenteurs viennent très probablement de là tout simplement.

C'est quoi ce mac, un mac mini, un imac, un portable ?


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Le poids du bureau ! :rateau:
> Tu fais un pomme+i (cmd+i) sur le dossier "bureau" pour connaître son poids, ou barre de menu > fichier > lire les infos.
> Un bureau trop lourd peut entraîner des lenteurs.
> 
> ...



Un Mac de bureau, concernant le poids du bureau je te l'ai filé ci-dessus ce sont les derniers chiffres en bas de mon post.. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Le poids du bureau ! :rateau:
> Tu fais un pomme+i (cmd+i) sur le dossier "bureau" pour connaître son poids, ou barre de menu > fichier > lire les infos.
> Un bureau trop lourd peut entraîner des lenteurs.
> 
> ...



En fait comme par le passé j'avais déjà posé la question et les réponses avaient été multiples, que dois-je mettre à la benne : des .pdf (factures une centaine..) ensuite voici la liste de ce qu'on trouve sur mon bureau : real player dowloader, audacity, omnioutliner, rbrowser, real player, quelques dossiers contenants des fichiers word et excel, des fichiers téélchargés du style des en .dmg en .pkg et un install falsh player 10 UB, quelques .jpg, onyx.dmg, realplayersp.dmg adobereader.pkg lamelibraryforaudacity.pkg, camino.dmg, firefox.dmg.. Le truc encore une fois c'est que personne n'a jamais su me dire ce que je devais "vraiment" mettre à la corbeille ou replacer/stocker ailleurs.. Et comment stocker des .pdf sur un email, une clef usb, un serveur ftp si gratuit..?? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Un Mac de bureau, concernant le poids du bureau je te l'ai filé ci-dessus ce sont les derniers chiffres en bas de mon post..




Ok j'avais mal lu, le bureau n'est pas un endroit de stockage, place tes dossiers et fichiers où tu veux à l'intérieur du HD, mais évite d'avoir un bureau trop lourd, 100-200 mo maxi, donc déplace les, dans le dossier document par exemple.

Tu as largement assez de place sur ton disque sinon, pas besoin de virer quoi que ce soit hormis les .dmg qui sont inutiles, ce sont comme des zip, des fichiers d'archives, une fois l'installation installée, tu peux les jeter (vidéo pour comprendre). Pense à vider la corbeille aussi.


Un mac de bureau... y en a des centaines ! 
Décris le si tu veux !

Un imac je présume ?







La vitesse du processeur tu l'as pas donné par contre.







*En tout cas tu n'as pas assez de ram c'est sûr, faut en ajouter.* (et ça, ça pardonne pas pour la roue colorée).


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ok j'avais mal lu, le bureau n'est pas un endroit de stockage, place tes dossiers et fichiers où tu veux à l'intérieur du HD, mais évite d'avoir un bureau trop lourd, 100-200 mo maxi, donc déplace les, dans le dossier document par exemple.
> 
> Tu as largement assez de place sur ton disque sinon, pas besoin de virer quoi que ce soit hormis les .dmg qui sont inutiles, ce sont comme des zip, des fichiers d'archives, une fois l'installation installée, tu peux les jeter (vidéo pour comprendre)
> 
> ...



Vitesse : 2 Ghz intel core 2 duo, mémoire 1 Go 667 Mhz DDR2 SCDRAM..

Bah mon Mac est comme le tien sur la photo, un Beau Blanc que je souhaite toutefois changer tout en conservant celui-ci au printemps prochain car je l'ai depuis 4 ans déjà après avoir eu l'IMac vert, tu sais la Pomme, que j'avais acheté en 2000 et que j'ai gardé 7 ans..! MERCI beaucoup pour tes infos et concernant les autres logiciels que j'ai sur le bureau je les mets dans le dossier applications..?


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Vitesse : 2 Ghz intel core 2 duo, mémoire 1 Go 667 Mhz DDR2 SCDRAM..
> 
> Bah mon Mac est comme le tien sur la photo, un Beau Blanc que je souhaite toutefois changer tout en conservant celui-ci au printemps prochain car je l'ai depuis 4 ans déjà après avoir eu l'IMac vert, tu sais la Pomme, que j'avais acheté en 2000 et que j'ai gardé 7 ans..! MERCI beaucoup pour tes infos et concernant les autres logiciels que j'ai sur le bureau je les mets dans le dossier applications..?



C'est pas le mien, google image 

Moi j'ai ça :






J'ai eu aussi dont tu parles :





(je l'ai encore d'ailleurs).




Tu sais, ton mac est pas obsolète, tu ajouterais de la ram tu n'aurais plus ce problème de roue colorée.
Passer en 10.5 Léopard boosterait aussi ta vitesse de surf, notamment avec la dernière version safari.

Concernant les applications il faut évidemment les mettre dans le dossier applications.

Sur le bureau en théorie on devrait rien avoir, juste temporairement.

T''as regardé la vidéo sur les .dmg ?
Tout ce qui est fichier d'archive tu jettes, les .pkg tu gardes.


Tu devrais t'informer un peu sur CE SITE, c'est super bien fait et tu devrais apprendre pas mal de trucs. Y a des vidéos parfaitement expliquées.


----------



## Sudiste06 (9 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas le mien, google image
> 
> Moi j'ai ça :
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai regardé la vidéo..

Whaouu mais comment as-tu fait pour être aussi calé en ayant "qu'un" petit module Mac (le cube..) comme celui-là dont j'ai d'ailleurs oublié le nom..??!! 

Oui j'ai déjà pensé à upgrader ma mémoire et passé au 10.5 mais le coût total serait d'au moins  400 - 600 &#8364; (?) et alors après est-il toujours intéressant de faire la manip'..??

Heuu tant que j'y suis, depuis que j'ai mis à jour Firefox et que je reclique sur le logo dans le dock un "?" apparaît et Firefox ne se lance pas je suis obligé de le lancer depuis le menu applications et j'ai oublié comment on réinstalle une applications dans le dock si déjà existante..

En tous cas c'est avec des gens comme Toi que des gens comme moi devienne moins bête..


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Oui j'ai regardé la vidéo..
> 
> Whaouu mais comment as-tu fait pour être aussi calé en ayant "qu'un" petit module Mac (le cube..) comme celui-là dont j'ai d'ailleurs oublié le nom..??!!
> 
> ...



Nan mais j'ai 20 ans de mac dans les dents hein 

C'est pas un cube que j'ai, c'est un mac mini ! 
Il a seulement 4 ans. Il est toujours vendu dans la gamme apple mais a été revu récemment au niveau du design entre autre.

Moi je me suis contenté de mettre à jour le mien, j'ai tout poussé au maxi, j'avais un proc coreduo 1,66 ghz que j'ai remplacé par un core2duo 2 ghz, je suis passé de 512 mo de ram à 2 go et de 40 go de disque dur à 320 go.

Le budget que tu annonces est délirant. Une version majeur de mac OSX coûte 129 &#8364; neuf, aujourd'hui on en est à mac os 10.6 SNOW LEOPARD, toi tu as 10.4 Tiger et moi j'ai la 10.5 Léopard, celle que tu devrais installer, tu pourrais la trouver d'occasion pour 50 &#8364; je pense, il faut un DVD noir, pas un gris par contre, les noirs sont universels tandis que les gris ne fonctionnent qu'avec le type de machine avec lesquels ils ont été livrés.


Ajouter de la ram idem, passer à 2 go te reviendrait à bien moins de 100 &#8364;. Regarde dans à propos de ce mac > plus d'infos > matériel mémoire.
Tu as 2 x 512 mo je pense non ?

Concernant Firefox, je ne sais pas comment tu as fait ta mise à jour, il faut bien extraire FIREFOX du disque blanc, le glisser dans ton dossier application, ensuite tu peux éjecter le disque blanc en mettant à la corbeille et jeter le point .dmg. Si effectivement le lien est mort dans le dock, il suffit de glisser le point d'interrogation hors du dock pour qu'il disparaisse, c'est un simple "alias" en fait. Pour ajouter le nouveau firefox, tu vas dans le dossier application et tu glisses l'icône de Firefox dans le dock, c'est tout bête. Tu peux ensuite la déplacer de gauche à droite pour la mettre où tu veux, idem pour toutes les applications.

Va falloir que tu potasses un peu le site que je t'ai donné en lien, tu as pas mal de choses à apprendre !


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais j'ai 20 ans de mac dans les dents hein
> 
> C'est pas un cube que j'ai, c'est un mac mini !
> Il a seulement 4 ans. Il est toujours vendu dans la gamme apple mais a été revu récemment au niveau du design entre autre.
> ...



Oui j'ai trouvé pour Firefox merci  , les prix que je te filais c'est main d'oeuvre comprise enfin c'était une grosse approximation et est-ce que finalement passé au 10.5 n'est pas repousser pour mieux sauter au final..?? 

BANK 0/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK

BANK 1/DIMM1 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK

En plus tu as appris à les modifier tout seul tes Mac, t'es au Top.. 

Tu veux dire quoi par dvd noir..??


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2010)

C'est ce mac là que tu as je crois, un 17 pouces ton écran c'est ça ?







24,90 &#8364; la barrette de 1 go, t'en prends 2 et hop ton mac prend un coup de fouet ! Surtout si tu installes Léopard voir même Snow Leopard le tout dernier, tu peux l'acheter à la fnac ou sur l'apple store, il tournera très bien, tu auras les dernières version de logiciel et ton mac aura une seconde jeunesse, t'auras même plus envie de le changer ça se trouve.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h03 ----------

Oui bon donc c'est bien ça d'après ton dernier post.



> Sudiste06 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Oui j'ai trouvé pour Firefox merci  , les prix que je te filais c'est main d'oeuvre comprise enfin c'était une grosse approximation et est-ce que finalement passé au 10.5 n'est pas repousser pour mieux sauter au final..??
> ...




Bah j'ai appris sur le tas, comme bcp ici tu sais 

Tu peux même passer au 10.6, et tu pourrais garder ton mac tranquille 2 ans encore, pour 180 &#8364; (Snow Léopard compris) ça vaut toujours le coup c'est évident.

La ram tu pourrais le faire toi même, y a 2 vis à virer sous le mac, une trappe, tu vires les 2 barrettes de 512 et tu remplaces par les 2 x 1 go, si tu flippes, tu demandes à quelqu'un de plus bricoleur de le faire, je l'ai fait y a encore pas longtemps sur un mac de ce genre c'est assez enfantin. 

DVD noir, celui vendu en boîte dans le commerce, enfin celui de Léopard est noir, il n'est plus vendu neuf mais d'occaz, tu peux trouver celui de Snow Léopard sur l'apple store et lui il est blanc avec un beau léopard des neiges dessus. En tout cas si tu achetais d'occasion, il ne faut pas un DVD livré avec un mac, mais acheté en boîte, à part.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------

En fait c'est encore bien plus simple, j'ai vérifié tu peux même passer de Tiger à Snow Leopard pour seulement 29 .

Snow Leopad n'est qu'une version "améliorée" de Léopard, le DVD d'installation ne vérifiera pas que tu es sur Tiger au lieu de Léopard et apple s'en tape royalement.

Si par contre tu veux mettre ta suite ilife à jour et bénéficier des dernières versions d'iphotos, imovie et tout le toutim, prends la version à 129 , la macboxset que j'ai indiqué plus haut.


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est ce mac là que tu as je crois, un 17 pouces ton écran c'est ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en reviens au dvd ,tu parles bien du dvd d'installation, pas du lecteur interne au Mac si..??


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> J'en reviens au dvd ,tu parles bien du dvd d'installation, pas du lecteur interne au Mac si..??



Oui oui je parle bien du DVD d'installation.


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui oui je parle bien du DVD d'installation.



Ouki'.. Oui effectivement je vais peut-être faire bien ce que tu suggères bien que j'aimerais aussi avoir un plus grand écran, mais pourquoi donc upgrader coûterait-il aussi peu cher, Apple nous aurait donc menti..??!


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Ouki'.. Oui effectivement je vais peut-être faire bien ce que tu suggères bien que j'aimerais aussi avoir un plus grand écran, mais pourquoi donc upgrader coûterait-il aussi peu cher, Apple nous aurait donc menti..??!



Non tu es simplement mal informé je pense 
Même si tu le fais faire dans n'importe quel centre agréé apple, un changement de RAM te sera facturé pour pas plus de 100 &#8364; je pense.

Oui apparemment tu as un 17 pouces, c'est pas énorme c'est sûr, mais au moins ça te ferais une bonne bécane en attendant.

Tu serais sur Lille je te l'aurais fait sans soucis, mais bon Nice ça fait un peu loin.
(ou alors tu me payes l'AR, je suis jamais venu à Nice :love: )

A toi de voir, mais pour 80 &#8364;, à ta place j'installerai Snow Leopard avec 2 go de ram.


----------



## jesopog (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Tu veux dire quoi par dvd noir..??



C'est la couleur de la face du DVD sur laquelle sont portées les données de son contenu.
Comme précisé plus haut :
DVD Noir = convient pour TOUTES les machines ;
DVD Gris = réservé UNIQUEMENT à la machine achetée pour laquelle le DVD a été livré.


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Non tu es simplement mal informé je pense
> Même si tu le fais faire dans n'importe quel centre agréé apple, un changement de RAM te sera facturé pour pas plus de 100  je pense.
> 
> Oui apparemment tu as un 17 pouces, c'est pas énorme c'est sûr, mais au moins ça te ferais une bonne bécane en attendant.
> ...


 --) Oui il est possible que je fasse ça en attendant effectivement, c'est une bonne idée..  Reste qu'il va falloir que je me coltine le Mac dans le bus car je suis en moto ou alors je trouve un petit jeune ici qui saura me le faire à domicile pour pas cher.. (?) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------




jesopog a dit:


> C'est la couleur de la face du DVD sur laquelle sont portées les données de son contenu.
> Comme précisé plus haut :
> DVD Noir = convient pour TOUTES les machines ;
> DVD Gris = réservé UNIQUEMENT à la machine achetée pour laquelle le DVD a été livré.



Yep MERCI pour l'info'..


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> --) Oui il est possible que je fasse ça en attendant effectivement, c'est une bonne idée..  Reste qu'il va falloir que je me coltine le Mac dans le bus car je suis en moto ou alors je trouve un petit jeune ici qui saura me le faire à domicile pour pas cher.. (?)



Nan mais explique nous ton niveau (sans vouloir être méchant du tout) de nullité en bricolage ? 
Tu sais changer une ampoule ? Changer une bougie ? 

Parce que bon ajouter de la ram (faut que je vérifie sur TON modèle d'imac parce qu'il y a plusieurs et tous n'ont pas le même accès à la ram), faut généralement juste savoir se servir d'un tournevis et ça prend 10 min ! Je te lancerais certainement pas dans un changement de disque dur, mais la ram c'est censé pouvoir être fait pas n'importe qui, même avec les pieds ça doit être jouable  




Sudiste06 a dit:


> Yep MERCI pour l'info'..



Petite précision, le DVD de Léopard est noir, mais celui de Snow Leo est blanc ! (mais toujours pas gris  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------

Pour te faire une idée, c'est aussi simple que ça !


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais explique nous ton niveau (sans vouloir être méchant du tout) de nullité en bricolage ?
> Tu sais changer une ampoule ? Changer une bougie ?
> 
> Parce que bon ajouter de la ram (faut que je vérifie sur TON modèle d'imac parce qu'il y a plusieurs et tous n'ont pas le même accès à la ram), faut généralement juste savoir se servir d'un tournevis et ça prend 10 min ! Je te lancerais certainement pas dans un changement de disque dur, mais la ram c'est censé pouvoir être fait pas n'importe qui, même avec les pieds ça doit être jouable
> ...



Mince mais où vas-tu trouver toutes ces illustrations et infos..??!! Oui effectivement je dois pouvoir faire ça mais tu es certain que la toupie multicolore ne s'affichera plus..?? 

MERCI..


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Mince mais où vas-tu trouver toutes ces illustrations et infos..??!! Oui effectivement je dois pouvoir faire ça mais tu es certain que la toupie multicolore ne s'affichera plus..??
> 
> MERCI..



Bah sur le site d'apple pardi ! Google sinon, hè c'est l'ère d'internet faut s'y mettre hein ! 

Oui pour la roue, tu devrais ne plus ou ne quasi plus la voir.


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Mince mais où vas-tu trouver toutes ces illustrations et infos..??!! Oui effectivement je dois pouvoir faire ça mais tu es certain que la toupie multicolore ne s'affichera plus..??
> 
> MERCI..



J'ai toujours cette satanée toupie qui tourne alors que j'ai bien rangé ce que tu m'as conseillé de ranger, qué misère ce truc pfff usant.. :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> J'ai toujours cette satanée toupie qui tourne alors que j'ai bien rangé ce que tu m'as conseillé de ranger, qué misère ce truc pfff usant.. :mouais:



La ram avant tout !
Sinon autant juste changer les pneus d'une voiture sans changer les plaquettes de freins et dirent que ça merde toujours.


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> La ram avant tout !
> Sinon autant juste changer les pneus d'une voiture sans changer les plaquettes de freins et dirent que ça merde toujours.




Je crois que ça va être pri-o-ri-taire, qué soulant bis ce truc.. :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Je crois que ça va être pri-o-ri-taire, qué soulant bis ce truc.. :mouais:



Mais attends ça doit pas daté d'hier non ? Si c'est depuis peu, on doit pouvoir arranger ça tout de même, avant l'étape ram.


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais attends ça doit pas daté d'hier non ? Si c'est depuis peu, on doit pouvoir arranger ça tout de même, avant l'étape ram.



Non ça ne date pas d'hier puisque j'en viens à vouloir en changer pour un 2011.. Ah au fait j'ai fait le reboot de la PRAM et de la NVRAM comme tu me l'as suggéré et ça n'a rien changé non plus.. 

Encore une fois MERCI pour ton attitude très positive car par le passé j'ai posé des questions ici et on m'a souvent soit cassé, soit on s'est moqué de mon manque de connaissances donc pour une fois que je tombe sur quelqu'un d'Hyper compétent et de très sympathique il fallait le signaler..


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Non ça ne date pas d'hier puisque j'en viens à vouloir en changer pour un 2011.. Ah au fait j'ai fait le reboot de la PRAM et de la NVRAM comme tu me l'as suggéré et ça n'a rien changé non plus..
> 
> Encore une fois MERCI pour ton attitude très positive car par le passé j'ai posé des questions ici et on m'a souvent soit cassé, soit on s'est moqué de mon manque de connaissances donc pour une fois que je tombe sur quelqu'un d'Hyper compétent et de très sympathique il fallait le signaler..



- c'est pas moi qui ai suggéré ça  J'ai conseillé d'alléger le bureau et de rajouter des barrettes de ram surtout, et de passer à Léopard voir Snow Léopard.

- Oui hyper compétent et sympathique je me reconnais bien là :love:
Y a pas de quoi, t'as pas eu de bol la dernière fois, en général ça se passe très bien si tu fais un minimum d'efforts et que tu t'énerves pas, tu as dû tomber sur des guignols


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> - c'est pas moi qui ai suggéré ça  J'ai conseillé d'alléger le bureau et de rajouter des barrettes de ram surtout, et de passer à Léopard voir Snow Léopard.
> 
> - Oui hyper compétent et sympathique je me reconnais bien là :love:
> Y a pas de quoi, t'as pas eu de bol la dernière fois, en général ça se passe très bien si tu fais un minimum d'efforts et que tu t'énerves pas, tu as dû tomber sur des guignols



Non non, assez souvent sous le prétexte que je pouvais trouver tout  seul ou que ce sujet avait déjà été traité bah on me faisait passer pour un Gland, sorte de sentiment de solitude..


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Non non, assez souvent sous le prétexte que je pouvais trouver tout  seul ou que ce sujet avait déjà été traité bah on me faisait passer pour un Gland, sorte de sentiment de solitude..



Oui mais mets toi à notre place aussi parfois, quand un type arrive avec un sujet du genre "quel anti-virus choisir pour mon mac", qu'il déjà 150 sujets qui traitent de cette question et qu'on gros la réponse est "c'est inutile", ça peut parfois nous agacer et on peut être expéditif/cynique et j'en passe car clairement le mac n'a fait aucun effort pour utiliser la fonction recherche des forums et qu'il a a même pas cherché sur google. Nous on en est bénévole ici, c'est pas un SAV donc faut qu'll y est la réciproque tout de même tu vois, sinon on peut vite être désagréable, surtout quand le type écrit en kikou-lol/sms style et qu'il s'énerve au bout de 2 sec, pas tjs évident de rester calme, un comme le sujet "mon mac marche plus il est lent" et que le type dit rien d'autres, genre démerdez-vous avec ça, on sait rien de rien, et on doit faire tout le boulot, c'est parfois très agaçant en fait  Parce que même si tu n'y connais rien tu décris un minimum, c'est le meilleur moyen pour qu'on trouve une solution rapide. Un peu comme "mon mac est lent que dois-faire" alors qu'on sait même pas s'il parle du temps de démarrage, du lancement des applications ou de l'usage ne général, on se répète et répète encore et on doit tirer les vers du nez pour avoir le minimum de détails possible, on a pas tjs la patience


----------



## kriso (12 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mais mets toi à notre place aussi parfois, quand un type arrive avec un sujet du genre "quel anti-virus choisir pour mon mac", qu'il déjà 150 sujets qui traitent de cette question et qu'on gros la réponse est "c'est inutile", ça peut parfois nous agacer et on peut être expéditif/cynique et j'en passe car clairement le mac n'a fait aucun effort pour utiliser la fonction recherche des forums et qu'il a a même pas cherché sur google. Nous on en est bénévole ici, c'est pas un SAV donc faut qu'll y est la réciproque tout de même tu vois, sinon on peut vite être désagréable, surtout quand le type écrit en kikou-lol/sms style et qu'il s'énerve au bout de 2 sec, pas tjs évident de rester calme, un comme le sujet "mon mac marche plus il est lent" et que le type dit rien d'autres, genre démerdez-vous avec ça, on sait rien de rien, et on doit faire tout le boulot, c'est parfois très agaçant en fait  Parce que même si tu n'y connais rien tu décris un minimum, c'est le meilleur moyen pour qu'on trouve une solution rapide. Un peu comme "mon mac est lent que dois-faire" alors qu'on sait même pas s'il parle du temps de démarrage, du lancement des applications ou de l'usage ne général, on se répète et répète encore et on doit tirer les vers du nez pour avoir le minimum de détails possible, on a pas tjs la patience



Très bien JPTK, tu vois maintenant notre ami va se mettre à la disposition bénévole du site.
C'est dur dur le vie... 
Re-Bienvenu Sudiste06 !


----------



## Sudiste06 (12 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mais mets toi à notre place aussi parfois, quand un type arrive avec un sujet du genre "quel anti-virus choisir pour mon mac", qu'il déjà 150 sujets qui traitent de cette question et qu'on gros la réponse est "c'est inutile", ça peut parfois nous agacer et on peut être expéditif/cynique et j'en passe car clairement le mac n'a fait aucun effort pour utiliser la fonction recherche des forums et qu'il a a même pas cherché sur google. Nous on en est bénévole ici, c'est pas un SAV donc faut qu'll y est la réciproque tout de même tu vois, sinon on peut vite être désagréable, surtout quand le type écrit en kikou-lol/sms style et qu'il s'énerve au bout de 2 sec, pas tjs évident de rester calme, un comme le sujet "mon mac marche plus il est lent" et que le type dit rien d'autres, genre démerdez-vous avec ça, on sait rien de rien, et on doit faire tout le boulot, c'est parfois très agaçant en fait  Parce que même si tu n'y connais rien tu décris un minimum, c'est le meilleur moyen pour qu'on trouve une solution rapide. Un peu comme "mon mac est lent que dois-faire" alors qu'on sait même pas s'il parle du temps de démarrage, du lancement des applications ou de l'usage ne général, on se répète et répète encore et on doit tirer les vers du nez pour avoir le minimum de détails possible, on a pas tjs la patience



Oui je peux comprendre mais note que l'onglet de recherche du forum moi je l'ai utilisé souvent et il est pas super intuitif, même en creusant les mots clefs et autres méthodes de recherches.. Peut-être faudrait-il créer des thématiques du style "lenteur safari".. (?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------




kriso a dit:


> Très bien JPTK, tu vois maintenant notre ami va se mettre à la disposition bénévole du site.
> C'est dur dur le vie...
> Re-Bienvenu Sudiste06 !




Salut, 

Heuuu si tu veux dire quoi par là, car si c'est conseiller les autres houla c'est pas gagné pour moi..


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Oui je peux comprendre mais note que l'onglet de recherche du forum moi je l'ai utilisé souvent et il est pas super intuitif, même en creusant les mots clefs et autres méthodes de recherches.. Peut-être faudrait-il créer des thématiques du style "lenteur safari".. (?)



C'est sûr, c'est fait pas des geeks, faut pas trop leur en demander, tout le monde n'est pas steve jobs !  Mais ce que tu évoques est infaisable, ça ferait une thématique par sujet, y en aurait tellement qu'on s'y retrouverait pas, non non ici encore comme c'est, je pense que c'est le moins pire, mais c'est clair que niveau ergonomie et intuition, on se croirait encore sous win 95.




Sudiste06 a dit:


> Heuuu si tu veux dire quoi par là, car si c'est conseiller les autres houla c'est pas gagné pour moi..



Bah y en a pour tous les niveaux, tu as déjà appris des trucs ici mine de rien avec ce sujet.

Tiens pour revenir au reset pram/vram, totalement inapproprié dans ton cas (sans vouloir jeter la pierre au collègue), passe donc un petit coup de MAINTENANCE, *LE* logiciel à garder, gratuit, pour faire un peu de nettoyage sur son mac. Tu peux tout coucher et envoyer la purée, ça prend 20 min et après faut redémarrer, s'il te demande des trucs au démarrage tu ignores et tu passes à la suite.

Bon et tu la commandes cette ram et ce snow ?


----------



## edd72 (12 Novembre 2010)

Je ne connais pas "Maintenance" mais si c'est un truc qui supprime les langues considérées inutiles et les binaires PPC, faire très attention (c'est comme ça qu'on se retrouve avec des logiciels qui refuse de se lancer ou de se mettre à jour car leur checksum a changé -hack-).
Il fait quoi ce logiciel exactement?? (le site de l'éditeur est mort: http://www.titanium.free.fr/ )


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Je ne connais pas "Maintenance" mais si c'est un truc qui supprime les langues considérées inutiles et les binaires PPC, faire très attention (c'est comme ça qu'on se retrouve avec des logiciels qui refuse de se lancer ou de se mettre à jour car leur checksum a changé -hack-).
> Il fait quoi ce logiciel exactement?? (le site de l'éditeur est mort: http://www.titanium.free.fr/ )




Non rien à voir avec MONOLINGUAL, utile pour récupérer de la place en supprimant les langues inutiles partout sur le mac hormis l'anglais et le français (du moins c'est qu'il est conseillé de faire, concernant l'anglais je veux dire, il faut le garder). Il permet aussi de supprimer le code PPC en effet, sous Leopard très bien, permet d'avoir les avantages de snow sans les inconvénients, manip effectuée sans soucis sur plusieurs mac. Hormis quelques rares exceptions, à considérer donc tout de même, au pire les applications seront Universal Binaries et ne seront pas concernées par cette épuration.

MAINTENANCE c'est juste la version édulcorée d'ONYX, même éditeur, logiciel qui ressemble à ONYX à ses débuts avant qu'il devienne une usine à gaz et qu'il soit plutôt recommandable à des utilisateurs avancés parce qu'il est bcp trop puissant et permet facilement de faire de vraies conneries, c'est pour ça que je le recommande jamais, MAINTENANCE est bien mieux, j'utilise ONYX seulement pour des trucs très très spécifiques, en gros je le lance jamais ou presque, sauf pour activer des fonctions cachées par exemple.


----------



## Sudiste06 (15 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Non rien à voir avec MONOLINGUAL, utile pour récupérer de la place en supprimant les langues inutiles partout sur le mac hormis l'anglais et le français (du moins c'est qu'il est conseillé de faire, concernant l'anglais je veux dire, il faut le garder). Il permet aussi de supprimer le code PPC en effet, sous Leopard très bien, permet d'avoir les avantages de snow sans les inconvénients, manip effectuée sans soucis sur plusieurs mac. Hormis quelques rares exceptions, à considérer donc tout de même, au pire les applications seront Universal Binaries et ne seront pas concernées par cette épuration.
> 
> MAINTENANCE c'est juste la version édulcorée d'ONYX, même éditeur, logiciel qui ressemble à ONYX à ses débuts avant qu'il devienne une usine à gaz et qu'il soit plutôt recommandable à des utilisateurs avancés parce qu'il est bcp trop puissant et permet facilement de faire de vraies conneries, c'est pour ça que je le recommande jamais, MAINTENANCE est bien mieux, j'utilise ONYX seulement pour des trucs très très spécifiques, en gros je le lance jamais ou presque, sauf pour activer des fonctions cachées par exemple.



Oui c'est Clair qu'ici j'ai appris plein de trucs et astuces.. 

Par contre, comme pour Onyx, est-ce que ce logiciel ne va pas m'effacer des settings importants..?? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> C'est sûr, c'est fait pas des geeks, faut pas trop leur en demander, tout le monde n'est pas steve jobs !  Mais ce que tu évoques est infaisable, ça ferait une thématique par sujet, y en aurait tellement qu'on s'y retrouverait pas, non non ici encore comme c'est, je pense que c'est le moins pire, mais c'est clair que niveau ergonomie et intuition, on se croirait encore sous win 95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui dès que j'ai le budget disons le mois prochain (au début..) je l'achète..


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Par contre, comme pour Onyx, est-ce que ce logiciel ne va pas m'effacer des settings importants..??



Il ne va plus pouvoir t'aider pendant 3 mois, il est en "quarantaine". Il me semble qu'il t'avait conseillé MAINTENANCE et non pas ONYX, il avait laissé le lien d'après ce que j'ai vu.

Et non cela ne va pas effacer de settings importants, du tout.

Si tu veux son email, envoie moi un MP, je te le donnerai, il pourra continuer de t'aider vu qu'il connait bien ton dossier


----------



## Sudiste06 (15 Novembre 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Il ne va plus pouvoir t'aider pendant 3 mois, il est en "quarantaine". Il me semble qu'il t'avait conseillé MAINTENANCE et non pas ONYX, il avait laissé le lien d'après ce que j'ai vu.
> 
> Et non cela ne va pas effacer de settings importants, du tout.
> 
> Si tu veux son email, envoie moi un MP, je te le donnerai, il pourra continuer de t'aider vu qu'il connait bien ton dossier




Comment ça en "quarantaine"..?? Et pourquoi me conseiles-tu les messages en mp tu es modérateur, nos messages dérangent quelqu'un..?? :mouais:


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Novembre 2010)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Comment ça en "quarantaine"..?? Et pourquoi me conseiles-tu les messages en mp tu es modérateur, nos messages dérangent quelqu'un..?? :mouais:



Il t'expliquera par email, je suis juste sa compagne 
Il a été banni 3 mois, il pourra pas te répondre ici voilà tout, rien à voir avec toi.


----------



## Sudiste06 (15 Novembre 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Il t'expliquera par email, je suis juste sa compagne
> Il a été banni 3 mois, il pourra pas te répondre ici voilà tout, rien à voir avec toi.



Ah merde et pourquoi donc, quelqu'un d'aussi gentil que lui..!!??


----------

